# Sony a7rii Lens Choice with or without Metabones adapter



## ScoobySteve (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi guys first post and thanks for having me.
OK I a converted Canon 5D Markii guy to my new Sony a7rii which I love as you can imagine I have plenty of Canon glass so the first thing I did was to buy the Metabones adapter for my glass.
Now I am looking to buy further lenses and want to know should I keep my brand the same and buy EF lenses and carry on using the Adapter or buy Sony E Fit lenses instead.

The reason I ask is I have a 16-35mm F2.8 markII lens which I love and when I use it on the Sony with adapter there seems to be much more Vignette than on the 5D is this the effect of the adapter moving the lens further away from the sensor, also do I lose any of the FOV from the EF lenses when used with the adapter.
I have the Rokinon 85mm DS  Cine Sony fit lens and was thinking of buying a few more of these lenses but I just don't know if I should buy the Canon fit or Sony fit if anyone out there can advise or tell me why I should buy a certain fit I would appreciate it.

Steve


----------



## lance70 (Jan 21, 2019)

I would stick with FE Sony or Zeiss for best results to get the most out of the eye AF and focus system in general, then Tamron would be up there too.


----------

